# is this a jack dempsey?



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

i caught one of this at a local lake this morning, is it a jack dempsey?

http://s281.photobucket.com/albums/kk217/marironmaiden/[/img]


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Not a JD. Interesting fish though. I hope someone can identify it.

Here is your image....


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry bad link, here it is http://pets.webshots.com/album/56362987 ... vhost=pets


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

very cool, it could be a gold dempsey mix maybe...? :-?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Definately not a dempsey of any form! And definately not a mix of JD! Very interesting though might want to post it in the unidentified fish folder.


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Definately not a dempsey of any form! And definately not a mix of JD! Very interesting though might want to post it in the unidentified fish folder.


will do that thanks


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's a tilapia of some sort, though I couldn't possibly begin to ID which one, not an african cichlid nut.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> It's a tilapia of some sort


Thats what I was thinking at first as well. Various Tilapia sp. seem to be invading everywhere!


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

I think your fish is a Oreochromis niloticus AKA Nile Tilapia. It may also be a related species or hybrid.

http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/FactShee ... ciesID=468


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

agree, sort of a tilapia


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

If it's a Nile Tilapia, get ready. I bought some bait fish while fishing once, took one of the little boogers home and put it into my 75 gallon Cichlid tank. That little sucker grew so fast, and developed a nasty temper. I did some research, come to find out it was a Nile Tilapia/Perch. They get really big too, you may want to release it, or have a really large tank and really large tank mates that can handle themselves.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Doesn't look like a pure nile tilapia, but likely a hybrid of a nile and another tilapia spp.


----------

